# how about those storms today in illinois?!



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Im schaumburg where we got TONS of damage. 50-100 year old trees UPROOTED and all split apart. most homes are still without power which sux. 

anyone in this area need help cutting up these trees and hauling them off? please pm me

Ill get some pics up tomorrow of the aftermath, its really impressive.

Just thought I would share......


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm out here in woodstock and we got a normal thunderstorm. Some lightning, little bit of wind, normal rain. My dad was in Arlington Heights sitting in a parking lot and he thought his truck was going to be tipped over by the wind. Apparently parts of the Edens expressway it totally flooded and shut down. He also heard that chicago has major power outage, flooding, building collapses, etc. I guess huntley had 3 house fires all at one time from probably the lightning. (Dad is a FF so he is always listenting to the radio/scanner)


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm at the edge of AH. Yes it was nasty. I've lost track. What is it now, two weeks of rain every day, or have we missed a day in there? Fortunately I only lost smaller limbs. And the power never went out. No water in the crawl...yet, but I expect some if we keep getting hit. It took my honey an hour to drive four miles home from work. She went shopping this evening, or tried to at the Whole Foods and Walmart at Rand and Dundee....both were closed and lights out in that area too, lines down around there I guess.

My grass was just about to start standing up again and here comes more rain. It's all laid down flat in weird little swirls. From past experience, I see a lot of turf being lost due to extended saturation of the root zone. 

How about Southwest Wisconsin? Talked to a friend tonight he mentioned four or five bridges within a few miles of his home in Soldiers Grove that are washed out.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Im north to close to the state line. Drove threw Lake Forest at the height of the storm, couldnt see 20 yards in front of you. We didnt get the damage the city did.
Gurnee is sand bagging the low spots by the DesPlaines river, Russel is probally going to get it worse. I guess it will crest sat am.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

simply NUTS! It's been 2 weeks of constant drenching rain. Yesterday, trees down, power lines, etc. etc. etc. If I had a chainsaw I'd have been in business.

The upside is that with all this moisture there should be more than plenty in the ground for the winter storms to pull from as this boundary has been lined up south, west and north of us. I'm thinking big snows this season as long as the temp's drop.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

scottL;399450 said:


> I'm thinking big snows this season as long as the temp's drop.


Me too. Hopefully I find a blade for my truck otherwise the atv is going to get a work out.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

scottL;399450 said:


> If I had a chainsaw I'd have been in business.


Thats what im sayin. the funny thing is, i went out and bought a chainsaw last night to try and make some cash but it seems like everyone has things "taken care of". Ive driven around for hours looking for work but every thing is getting ground up by the big tree care companies.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;399500 said:


> Thats what im sayin. the funny thing is, i went out and bought a chainsaw last night to try and make some cash but it seems like everyone has things "taken care of". Ive driven around for hours looking for work but every thing is getting ground up by the big tree care companies.


We have 4 or 5 chainsaws. but 3 of them are electic and struggle to cut anything over 2".


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

I was on genarator power from thursday afternoon till saturday night! That has never happened to me before. I like it


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

here are some of those pictures of all the downed trees. I could take hundreds of pics but they would just look all the same.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

As I was traveling across Illinois on I-80 heading for Kansas last Saturday morning, I saw about thirty-five electric contractor trucks, mostly bucket trucks, heading toward Chicago I presume. I am not sure how far they traveled (to help out?), but I also saw the same company working in Kansas when I got there.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I still can't figure out how the city and surrounding towns got hit so hard and we didn't. The storm knocked a few dead branches out of the trees here and that was about it. Heck, our power didn't even go out and thats rare, I think if you go out and cough on the power line it probably would shut down the power to our house.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

yes sir,the damage was extreamy bad on alot of my accounts int he lombard /villa park area we went to work last thursday at around 6 pm get home at 2 am one crew back out at 5 am and so on through sunday northshore account real bad also kenilworth,willmette,winnetka


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

yamaguy;399756 said:


> I was on genarator power from thursday afternoon till saturday night! That has never happened to me before. I like it


That is crazy. But look at the bright side atleast you saved some on the electric bill. How are things now?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Stroker, that looks like some serious damage. I am happy to hear you guys made it okay. Any damage to your house or business?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Quality SR;400708 said:


> Stroker, that looks like some serious damage. I am happy to hear you guys made it okay. Any damage to your house or business?


We made it ok, no damage to anything thankfully. I have never seen so many downed trees like this before. It looked like a tornado whipped through here. Most of the trees are still down, its taking quite awhile to get them cleaned up


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Thats good to hear that you made it out ok. Good luck


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

It actually was kinda cool! I have never had the power go out here for more than an hour or two before this. We didn't have as muck damage as Stroker79 seen, but I did have to drag a 12 inch diameter limb out of the road to get to make getting to the house a little easier. I was down by my dad's on friday and there was water on the road in a few spots that was up almost half-way up the tire that had some decent current to it.


----------

